# Best camera under 6k??



## sumit_anand (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi guyz.
I am planning to buy a digicam for myself which i mostly be using for video shooting..the budget being quite low for this...so plz help me out with the best possible choices.


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2013)

A3200/A3300 if you can find... else

A810
FH series from Panasonic
S series from Panasonic

Since video is main criteria for you, you have to check it which models does have the feature of using optical zoom while recording video. In general, low end model doesn't have this feature. I think with A810 we can't use optical zoom when recording video.


----------



## karthikkumar (Jan 12, 2013)

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-W610 will satisfy your need


----------



## nac (Jan 12, 2013)

Karthi, A big NO to W610. VGA quality video, electronic IS...


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Jan 16, 2013)

Check out this camera from Canon, I am pretty sure It will satisfy all your need
New Canon Powershot SX150 IS 14.1MP 12X Zoom + 4GB Card + Case+Battery+Charger | eBay


----------

